# Dual Sewer Drain Connection



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

We saw a few TT owners using the Y plastic thing connected to sewer drain on one end and the other lines (grey and black) connected on the Y end. It looked like a time saver from having to periodically connect each one separately to sewer to drain each time. We tried it once already but I noticed when we emptied the tanks there is no way to prevent the black drainage from possibly contaminating the grey drainage connected end. I'm thinking we probably should go back to the old way. Any comments?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I also have a separate drain pipe for my rear grey/galley tank. Unless I was set up on a seasonal site, I see no reason to use a Y for draining rear tank. It does not fill nearly as fast as forward/shower grey tank. I can go up to one week before dumping rear tank. If I need to dump it I either move hose or I drain it into septic using an old garden hose. Both of my sewer drain caps have a male garden hose fitting on them.
Steve


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Use one of these at the end of the grey hose at the Y. Make sure it is closed when dumping the front gray.

http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T58-Twist-On-Waste-Valve/dp/B000BGHYJS


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

i looked at the link. i see how one side fits the drain hose butsince i can't see the other side. Does the other side fit the Y connector?



dhdb said:


> Use one of these at the end of the grey hose at the Y. Make sure it is closed when dumping the front gray.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T58-Twist-On-Waste-Valve/dp/B000BGHYJS


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

villui said:


> Use one of these at the end of the grey hose at the Y. Make sure it is closed when dumping the front gray.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T58-Twist-On-Waste-Valve/dp/B000BGHYJS


[/quote]

Yes. It has bayonet fittings on both sides. Attach this gate valve to the end of your kitchen gray hose then attach it to the Y. When you dump the lack tank, make sure this valve is closed so no black water flows up the gray hose towards the kitchen area. I purchased this Valve when I connected both hoses to a Y and then dumped. Without the valve, you end up with all your hoses filled with black water.
You also might want to purchase 2 plastic gutters (10' for approx $6-7 at Home Depor). Cut them into 4' sections and use them to support your hoses. Prop them up with firewood or rocks and pitch them towards the sewar hole. This will keep your hose from bulging out when filled with fluid.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic. thanks for the help.

i looked at the link. i see how one side fits the drain hose butsince i can't see the other side. Does the other side fit the Y connector?



dhdb said:


> Use one of these at the end of the grey hose at the Y. Make sure it is closed when dumping the front gray.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T58-Twist-On-Waste-Valve/dp/B000BGHYJS


[/quote]

Yes. It has bayonet fittings on both sides. Attach this gate valve to the end of your kitchen gray hose then attach it to the Y. When you dump the lack tank, make sure this valve is closed so no black water flows up the gray hose towards the kitchen area. I purchased this Valve when I connected both hoses to a Y and then dumped. Without the valve, you end up with all your hoses filled with black water.
You also might want to purchase 2 plastic gutters (10' for approx $6-7 at Home Depor). Cut them into 4' sections and use them to support your hoses. Prop them up with firewood or rocks and pitch them towards the sewar hole. This will keep your hose from bulging out when filled with fluid.
[/quote]


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

The piece worked perfect.


----------

